# Our excellent agility weekend



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Well done! Can't wait to see the video.


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

2 Titles and Flyer got 2 Q legs! I'd say a super weekend. Great teamwork. Congratulations!


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 7, 2009)

WHOO-HOOO!!! Two titles...congratulations!!!!
Looking forward to seeing the videos!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Way to go!! Congrats to you and your furkids!!


----------

